# Tim Sylvia weighs in over 300-pounds for MMA bout with Ray Mercer



## Nos5 (Oct 11, 2007)

Craziness. 

http://www.fiveknuckles.com/mma-new...-300-pounds-for-MMA-bout-with-Ray-Mercer.html


----------



## fjurado (Oct 23, 2008)

Why is this under UFC?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah man wrong section. This card has everything though, superheavys and flyweights even!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Moved to general. Yeah, he used to be in the UFC, but it doesn't really count anymore. 

On topic, this is crazy. what did he do, start downing twinkies after Fedor Ko'd him? Why is there no weight limit?

What a joke of a fight.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

He always was a raging fat ass. Good for him.


----------



## mmawrestler (May 18, 2008)

i wanna see a pick of this gelatnis cheese burger eatin fatty


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

When HDnet showed a short interview of him on InsideMMA, his neck and face were noticeably thicker. I have no idea how he would gain this much weight though


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

SuicideJohnson said:


> When HDnet showed a short interview of him on InsideMMA, his neck and face were noticeably thicker. I have no idea how he would gain this much weight though


grain feed i presume


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Freakshow or not, I'll be trying to find that fight on the net during or after (youtube most likely) and the Clementi and Horn fights too.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Sylvia is going all Ricco Rodriguez on us, WTF though when they showed the commercial for this bout I was surprised cause I though Sylvia looked good but this is a bad sign. Anybody know were to find pics of the weigh ins?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

LOL.....watch him lose.......:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*What weight class?*

Is this a superheavyweight bout or a heavyweight bout? Or perhaps is it openweight? What did Ray Mercer weight in at? And he does look noticeably bigger in those interview pictures. He still needs to make heavyweight for Affliction Trilogy so he basically needs to cut almost 40 pounds by July 31st! Good luck Tim Sylvia!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

This makes me think of BloodJunkie's old avy with Ricco and a McDonald's logo. pure gold.

I'm thinking Timmeh spent some time in New Orleans or Buffalo (NO I don't live in Buffalo NY) two of the fattest cities in the country, scarfing yummy beignets and wings. BASTARD!


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Look at the water weight! I bet he is downing 20 Dbol (pinkys) per day.

Watch this dumb ass try to stand with Mercer to try to prove some lame ass point nobody cares about. What point Im not sure...perhaps he can box with a old man way past his prime.

I really hope Tim does win though. If he loses it will be bad for the sport and I can already hear the ignorant and idiotic comments coming out of Larry Merchant's mouth.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*No one's answered my question!*

These are all nice comments, but what weightclass is this match being competed at? And by the way its going MMA because the American Boxing Commision stepped in and made it complicated!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Slab o' flesh weight?

I'm sorry. I seriously don't know.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Thanks*

Ok, thanks thats all I can ask.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> These are all nice comments, but what weightclass is this match being competed at?


Its already been ask several times. No official response as of yet. I imagine HW or SHW. Doest it really matter? This fight has no titles implications.



> And by the way its going MMA because the American Boxing Commision stepped in and made it complicated!


They were doing what the law required them to do. Its not complicated at all, because Tim has no professional boxing experience whatsoever. Boxing and MMA are not even close to being the same thing. Dont believe me just listen to Jens Pulver's comments on the subject. IMHO the commission done the right thing.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*?*

Um, ok...


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> Um, ok...


http://www.mmatko.com/jens-pulver-talks-tim-sylvia-vs-ray-mercer-boxing-match/


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

SuicideJohnson said:


> When HDnet showed a short interview of him on InsideMMA, his neck and face were noticeably thicker. I have no idea how he would gain this much weight though


Oh wow, wth happened to this guy?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Eating and/or drinking*

He either ate too much and/or drank too much! He still needs to cut over 40 pounds for Affliction Trilogy at the end of July!


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

HaVoK said:


> They were doing what the law required them to do. Its not complicated at all, because Tim has no professional boxing experience whatsoever. Boxing and MMA are not even close to being the same thing. Dont believe me just listen to Jens Pulver's comments on the subject. IMHO the commission done the right thing.


Yeah but what about Mercer's MMA experience?:confused02:


----------



## GarethUFC (Sep 12, 2007)

does this guy want to shit on his own career???


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

Couchwarrior said:


> Yeah but what about Mercer's MMA experience?:confused02:



exactly! It would have been way safer to make it a boxing match, especially with the gigantic weight advantage. When it comes to boxing and mma though the commission always makes stupid choices, they are around for one reason only, to tax sports and add fake credibility to them. The only advantage I see that they've given themselves is the amount of doctors they provide ringside.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

SuicideJohnson said:


>


He gained that much weight _and_ acquired the Down's? Poor guy....


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

I wanna c a weigh in pic or a bout pic.. His dumbass must of not learned about roid use last time he got caught..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Not roids!*

I don't think it was roids cause he would look more buff on his body. Also remember he actually cuts weight to get down to heavyweight. Either way, like I've repeatedly said, he still needs to cut over 40lbs. for Afflication Trilogy. Speaking of which does anyone know when the weight-ins for that is?


----------



## ZENKI1 (Apr 19, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> I don't think it was roids cause he would look more buff on his body. Also remember he actually cuts weight to get down to heavyweight. Either way, like I've repeatedly said, he still needs to cut over 40lbs. for Afflication Trilogy. Speaking of which does anyone know when the weight-ins for that is?


No he wouldnt.. It depends on what roids where used.. Some roids build bulk after a cycle u use a weight cutting roid to lean out.. If its not Roids and Timmy thinks eating twinkies all day while sitting in a tree watching deer porn is training I hope he gets his ass kicked.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

WOW!!!

how is he going to get his six pack at 300+


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Bee sting?


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Wow, obviously the weight gain did not help him. What is with his and Arlovski's chin's?!?


----------



## ID06 (Dec 31, 2006)

That punch would have dropped just about anyone. Here are the weights for the event

Amateur bouts

Daniel Ritchie 171, Adrian Miles 171
Barry Clifford 166.4, Matt Smart 170.8
Keith Cunagin 182, Cory Hamrick 180.4
Justin Traweek 335, Brandon Esch 302
Ron Mitchell 226.8, Brandon Powell 236.8

Main card

Tuan Pfam 126, Sean Hall 123.6
Nick Rossborough 184.6, Keith Johnson 182.6
Josh Barnes 270, Brad Tidwell 330
Juan Zapata 160, Joe Jordan 170.8
Bryan Goldsby 135.6, Joey Marimberga 136
John Salter 184.6, Roberto Traven 183
Sasuke Zapata 165.6, Rich Clementi 170.2
Chris Davis 203.2, Jeremy Horn 204.8

Main event
Ray Mercer 256.6, Tim Sylvia 310.6


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

That's crazy with Sylvia, I heard No Love just had his way with his opponent.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

CroCopPride said:


> WOW!!!
> 
> how is he going to get his six pack at 300+


Easy, he just needs to go down to the local gas station and pick up some brewskies.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

i think its the post fedor depression that caused it.

pads and gloves are out to get him, but cake and crisps are his best friends


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

The other depressing thing, apart from the weight gain itself, is that I bet none of it went to his stick legs.


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

Wow....this the same Tim Sylvia that looked to be in the best shape of his life in the promo poster?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> The other depressing thing, apart from the weight gain itself, is that I bet none of it went to his stick legs.


 
LMAO.......:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Results?*

So who won the fight and does anyone know what time the Affliction weight-ins are going to be?


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> So who won the fight and does anyone know what time the Affliction weight-ins are going to be?


 
Mercer ko'd tim in like 15 seconds cuz tim sylvia sucks balls......

http://www.pancrase.org/tim-sylvia-vs-ray-mercer-adrenalinemma/06-14-2009/


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

That weight did not help his punching power. And his chicken legs didn't hold it up very well.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

eh serves him right.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

*Sylvia VS Paul?*

How is Sylvia supposed to face Buentello after a loss like this? When he lost to Fedor he was still up there but now he will be very lucky if he is still on the top 10 next month!


----------

